# 125 Gallon Aquarium



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Just an updated picture of my 125. It looks about the same as the last time I took a pic of it probably over a year ago, but most of the fish are much larger.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, no one even cares. How nice.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

nice tank and fish


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Your tank sucks. you should box it up and ship it to Alaska. Then sit and watch the tv!! lol, seriously, nice tank and tv/fish viewing area.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

BV77 said:


> Your tank sucks. you should box it up and ship it to Alaska. Then sit and watch the tv!! lol, seriously, nice tank and tv/fish viewing area.


LOL thanks very much.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Charlie1 said:


> Very nice!


Much obliged.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

My only tip is turn the couch towards the tank. Then your good. 

Here's my set up. Don't mind the mess 










Other tanks are in my bedroom.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

If there was a better pic of the actual tank....I might be more prone to comment on how it looks. Right not all I can say is your couch looks nice!


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

grogan said:


> If there was a better pic of the actual tank....I might be more prone to comment on how it looks. Right not all I can say is your couch looks nice!


I do need to take some closer pics. Maybe I'll do that later today.


----------

